# Please Help - Newbie And Nada For 2003 21Rs?



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Good Afternoon Outbackers,

I am looking at a couple of 2003 Outbacks this weekend hoping that you will share your wisdom about them.

What specific things should I look for?
If it pass our amateur inspection who should I take it to for additional inspection?
How much does that usually run?
Does anyone know a replicable RV dealership in Michigan (Oakland county or surrounding area)?

The two Outback we will be looking at are:

1. 21 RS asking $8,000. 
2. 26 RS asking $9,700.

Are these reasonable priced?

* 
Also Problem with NADA*

I have searched the Forum and haven't been able to find out where to find the NADA for a 21rs. I have looked both the Liteway (I find 23 and up) and Keystone sections of the NADA. Maybe I am overlooking hoping that one of you Outbackers can help.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Try this: http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=1-25-38-5692-0-0-0&l=1&w=25&p=38&f=5694&gc=RV&gtc=TT&m=0354&y=2003&ml=O
It didn't show the 21RS. Price seems a little high according to this, perhaps to give the dealer some wiggle room so that they can look good. I would print this out and take with me to give some incentive, we can always us an edge when we're buying. To show you how bad it can get with a dealer, went into a car dealer to just look for what trucks they had and the salesman acted like they were doing me a favor buy waiting for me. He actually got mad when I walked out on him. I ended up telling him that I didn't need to buy a truck from him so I didn't have to work with him to make his truck fit my needs instead of my needs being met by his truck.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

You can always have the dealer show you where in NADA they came up with the pricing as they have the books. It is interesting that there is no 21RS listing for 2003. The next one I found was 2005 and the price was low from 8,000 to the high of 10,000 or so.

Good luck in your search.

Cristy


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Lmbevard & Christy,

Thanks you for your help. I forgot to say these were for sale though individuals and not a dealer.

I think both these prices might be on the high side. I found the 2004 NADA for the 21RS and adjusted according to how much the 25RS and 26RS dropped between 2003 and 2004. Using my adjusted amount the $8,000 is just under the average price for the 21RS. The 26RS price is quite a bit over the average NADA.

I'm not sure what to do. I guess I will sleep it.

Thanks again,

Kelly


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Lmbevard & Christy,
> 
> Thanks you for your help. I forgot to say these were for sale though individuals and not a dealer.
> 
> ...


You can ask the seller how they came up with that price as you are finding it high. They may have added some upgrades like 2 6volt batteries, electric tongue jack, closet shelves, etc. etc. which they have accounted for. I don't recall where you are from so you can compare with new at your local dealer and see what used ones they have and what their asking price is.

Cristy


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Look at CONDITION as opposed to year and how much it should be. A unit in poor condition from any year is not a good deal. Under $10,000 for an Outback in good condition is a win no matter how you look at it. These units, with their unique white cabinetry were far advanced among the competition of that era... Good luck..


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Good Afternoon Outbackers,
> 
> I am looking at a couple of 2003 Outbacks this weekend hoping that you will share your wisdom about them.
> 
> ...


The 2004 Outback Dealer NADA is 7770.00 trade in on the 26RS and retail is 9090.00 the 21RS is 7200 trade and 8910 retail....These are directly from the Dealer National NADA Guide....


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Well looks like we won't be an Outback owners today.









The 21RS we looked at today was really enjoyed. It was just not in the shape we are looking for. Our trip did confirm that the 21RS will definitely fit our family. We were a little confused after attending the camper show last week. All that extra room, options, extras, glitz and glamour on some of the other units made us lose sight of what we really want, need and can afford.

Thanks Cristy,
We used your advice and the price was based on what they owed. Condition verses price didn't seem right to me.

Thanks Russ,
We will keep in mind the condition first then age. We'll keep looking and try to have patients.

Thanks Chris,
Those NADA number will definitely help in the future as we keep looking.

Thanks again for all the help.

Kelly


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

A friend of mine once told me .. find the size of trailer that you think you need .. and then get the next bigger size....

Trailers rarely seem to get bigger after you buy them .. but man they do seem to get smaller once you start loading things in them and actually living in them for a while... or you have spent day three in them during a 5 day rainstorm ....

just food for thought ....


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to agree with Ghosty. Trading in trailers is an expensive hobby. What seems adequate today will seem much smaller tomorrow.

DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's...it will help you go over (in a great detail) the things you should look over when buying an RV.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Ghosty,
I will give your suggestion some serious thought. Sounds like both you and your friend is a wise RVers. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.

Dan,
Thank you for sharing your experience.

Oregon_Camper,
Awesome PDF file. Thank you so much. There are a lot of things that I would have never thought about checking.

Kelly


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow Oregon_camper. I have never actually looked at that, although I've seen you post it several times. Gives me some great ammunition before I take ours for service and inspection prior to the end of the initial warranty period.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

We have a 21rs and I have no intention of ever trading it in. With our family of four, and 70 pound dog, we have plenty of room, and I don't see the need for more trailer. We take an extended trip every year (2-3 weeks), and even "borrowed" our teen aged nephew for one of the trips. It does get cozy at times, but even when it is raining, we always can find a corner for ourselves. We do spend most of our time outside, that for us is the meaning of camping. The smaller trailer has many advantages for us. The 21rs fits in our driveway, so no storage fees. It is also smaller and fits in some of the national park campsites that bigger trailers don't fit in. We were able to get the last site in a RV park, because our trailer was small enougt to fit in the smallest site! The advice to go bigger doesn't work for everyone. I love my 21rs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you belong to a credit union they might help out with the NADA or blue book value of what ever your looking for. 
I often check with my credit union for what things are worth. Gotta give credit where due Corning Credit union is excellent when ever I need help. So check with your credit union if you belong to one.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Ghosty said:


> A friend of mine once told me .. find the size of trailer that you think you need .. and then get the next bigger size....
> 
> Trailers rarely seem to get bigger after you buy them .. but man they do seem to get smaller once you start loading things in them and actually living in them for a while... or you have spent day three in them during a 5 day rainstorm ....
> 
> just food for thought ....


I have to agree with Ghosty. We were on vacation in Myrtle Beach for a week, at the time the family was my wife, daughter, and dog. We had a 21' at the time. We ended up stuck inside 4 out of 7 days due to rain. I love my family but man that is too close for comfort. Needless to say, a week after we returned home we bought a 30' with a slide. Since then we added another kid. Long story short had another rain episode. Bought a 36' with 2 bedrooms. Thats it no more kids!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh! I am so confused. 21RS? 23RD? 25RS?









Appreciate all the input.

Bennitt5,

Great idea. I will check with the Credit Union next time I go in.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Good Afternoon Outbackers,
> 
> I am looking at a couple of 2003 Outbacks this weekend hoping that you will share your wisdom about them.
> 
> ...


Try calling Jim at www.lakeshorerv-com in Muskegon Michigan, 616 890 3967, he should be able to give you a value, the nada book is just a guideline and an opinion from someone who sells them on a daily basis is going to be more accurate. Good Luck and hurry back with your Outback!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Sorry , cant get you to 2003 but it Looks like 2005 and up are quoted here just select proper year under Keystone rv
nadaOutback


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank You for your help.

I am going to be patient and try for a newer Outback. Since I am in MI and within a couple of hours of lakeshorerv, I might take a road trip and see what they have to offer.

Twincam,

Called Jim and he seems to be a very helpful guy. Thanks for the contact.


----------

